# SCREW CAPS



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2007)

Without any intensionwe have been accumulating some wine bottles with screw tops....seems that more companies must be going to them so they are showing up in our supply line.
I am making some liquor kits and thought a screw top bottle might work for those. Awhile back I bought some 28mm metal and some plastic screw tops...they fit the 187mil bottles that I have acquired but do not fit the 750mil bottles....


Has anyone else run into this problem of the 28mm lids not fitting their screw top bottles?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2007)

I gave up trying to find screw caps for the bottles. I just use 375 ml bottles with #8 cork. They work just fine for the liquors. Since they are low alcohol(18-20%ABV) you can use them up before they go bad just popping the cork back in.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2007)

I got some 'tasting corks' the ones with a big tops on them...I might use those for my liqours....


Some of these screw top bottles camewith the old caps on them...might just have to re-use some of those.


Ho..hummm...with all these companies starting to use screw caps the supply companiesare going to have to help us home-winemakers out.


Going to be saving my cork type bottles for myself and any 'questionable' people that receive 'wine-gifts' will be getting screw tops.


Pulling a cork is just the 'right' way...very romantic to hear that pop.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a case of 375ML screw tops that someone gave me a while back. I use them for sample bottles when I make a kit so I can sample a small bottle during the aging process. These I don't mind because I drink them first so the wine isn't in them very long.

When I pick bottles up at the winery that I go to, once in a while I will get a screw top bottle in my cases of bottles, but no one ever knows where it came from.

I'm gonna bottle my brandy in 187ML bottles and was going to use #8 Corks, but I like the idea of the tasting corks, might try a couple of those.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 10, 2007)

I havent has much luck with the tasting corks. I have had several that just broke off from the cork rightat the cap. Is there a trick to using them that I am unaware of. Like maybe mositening them first?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2007)

Waldo said:


> I havent has much luck with the tasting corks. I have had several that just broke off from the cork rightat the cap. Is there a trick to using them that I am unaware of. Like maybe mositening them first?




I think it depends on the manufacturer and when bought. I have a bag of 10 I got three years ago and they are lasting forever without incident. I even twisted one so hard getting it out that I broke a little piece of the plastic top off- and the cork stayed in one piece. I then got 2 more bags of 5 each and they are just what you are talking about- the cork crumbles when you try to open them. I gave up on them and don't use them. They are at best a one use cork, so what's the point with them? I would love to get more of the good ones,


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just trying a new tasting cork in a bottle yesterday and it broke off. I save the synthetic plastic type corks from my honey's Kobel Brandy and those last forever, think you can buy those too. 








Sometimes I use those magnum 350mil bottles for fermenting extra wine from a batch, when I store those big bottlesI put one of those tasting corks in them with some K-meta.


Some of the cork type tasting corks have been reused many times without incedent...maybe the one I used yesterday was just old in the open bag.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

